# Costa Action Group against Unregulated Financial advisers



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Has any one seen this site?

Is quite interesting. Personally I met a guy who got done over by a mortgage guy on this site, I wish he knew about the person before it would of saved him 12k, he had to pay 12k in mortgage set up fees, that is alot of money, needless to say he was quite green, ie. new of the plane.

here is the link.
COSTA DEL SOL ACTION GROUP AGAINST UNREGULATED FINANCIAL ADVISORS


----------

